# Beware of Mr. Baker.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Ginger Baker...

[video=youtube;GAIN1B6V15k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAIN1B6V15k[/video]

What else can be said


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Can't watch the movie. I think it was removed.

If it's the one where he punches the interviewer at the end, it's sad, funny and revealing. My friend gave a copy to me a while ago. Well worth the watch if you can find it.

There is a Spanish sub-titled version here that seems to work:

[video]https://youtu.be/J-Hq4U7Gxcs[/video]


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Seen it - very good movie. Available on iTunes


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Pretty sure its on Netflix as well. I watched it, good show


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

that was pretty good - and man the guy was an a-hole from stem to stern. He got $5mil for the Cream reunion and he's broke. ....
As far as his drumming - well, he turned a lot of great rock songs into jazzy funeral marches and I guess some people enjoyed it, but don't look to this movie to convince you he was some sort of great pioneer of modern music. He thinks he's better than Bonham and Moon. lol... he's not in the league of those dudes at all in my opinion.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Yeah, have to say his drumming is rather standard-fare jazz drumming. I guess he is interesting if one is not into jazz.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I enjoyed it--the part where he was in Africa and jamming & playing with the locals was pretty cool.
And the comments from Jack Bruce & Eric Clapton were interesting in retrospect.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks for posting.Very informative behind the scenes authentic film.Gave me a deeper understanding and appreciation to the many sides of Ginger Baker.His contributions to the beginning of the rock era during the 60's & early 70's did indeed influence the paths many other drummers would take,...especially during the 'CREAM' years.He seems to be a broken individual in many ways and after watching the film it occurred to me that it can very well indeed be attributed to him losing his father during WWII.He has a deep anger he carries with him due to that event as a young child which seems very similar to that of Roger Waters of Pink Floyd.It appears he has never come to terms with that unfortunate event and the abandonment that he exercises towards others in his life may be a direct result of him feeling abandoned as a child due to circumstances out of his fathers control.The impact of that event has obviously scarred him deeply.

He is eccentric,...but many of the worlds brightest minds are in any given occupation.I have a greater respect for his works than before seeing this film.

None of us are perfect but imperfection with an ability to contribute in some positive manner is a step in the right direction.

Play on Ginger,...play on.

The following interview is somewhat of a follow up of the 'Beware Of Mr.Baker' film by Jay Bulger,...which is about one dozen 'Ginger Baker' cigarettes long.The other two individuals in the clip probably contribute another dozen cigarettes being smoked.

I get the impression that Ginger's health is rapidly failing and that he may not be with us too much longer.

[video=youtube;nKBLiw8sANE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKBLiw8sANE[/video]


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know anything about him, but this thread has me intrigued...I may have to set aside some time to watch some of this stuff.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's on Netflix if your are interested. Also come Cream on YouTube if you want to see him in his prime.



Diablo said:


> I don't know anything about him, but this thread has me intrigued...I may have to set aside some time to watch some of this stuff.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I really enjoyed that film. A truly disturbed, angry, sarcastic person, but a fabulous drummer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The four British drummers. Baker, Moon, Bonham, Mitchell. I remember running a poll several years ago about who was the favourite many years ago. Bonham seemed to win, but I loved them all. Trying choose between these four, was like trying to choose between a Ferrari, a Lamborghini, a McLaren and an Aston-Martin. There was something unique I liked about each of them. 

And I don't know how he did it, but Baker is the only one still alive. I guess Heaven said, "I don't want him!" and Hell said, " I don't want him either!"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Cream live - Sunshine of Your Love. I think think this captures Baker, especially towards the end.

[video=youtube;wFxTjwsYENE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFxTjwsYENE[/video]


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

They were an incredibly exciting band to hear live. Unlike most of the concerts these days, you never really knew what you were going to hear or see when you walked into the show. Other than perhaps a loose set list, every one was a musical adventure.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

I watched it this past weekend because of this thread.
tnx for starting it Rob.


----------

